# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  I need to buy steel for my CNC

## flexbex

Hello and sorry to write in English. I posted already the last time in the forum. And I got many help. Now I need a shop in Hanoi where I can buy my steel can someone help me buy the steel. Thank you very much.

----------


## namhasg

For square steel pipe, you visit google.com and type in the search engine: 
thep hop vuong 100x100 ha noi 
and then follow the search results
For steel plate, you type: gia cong cat sat tam ha noi
And then also follow the search results.

----------


## flexbex

Thank you. But I need advice for a reliable shop. I see many in De La Thanh street. But don't know which one I can trust

----------


## Tuấn

Hi Flexbex, come there and check the prices in 3 shops, then you know which one you can trust

----------


## nnk

Better is come with your local friend or you will get highest prices

----------


## flexbex

Yes but the problem is that my local friends don't have time. That's why I was asking for help.

----------


## flexbex

> Yes but the problem is that my local friends don't have time. That's why I was asking for help.


I found good steel in De La Tanh street.

----------

